# Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?



## Telekomunikacja (9 Mai 2006)

Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben? 

Das macht bei _operator_ 27.142.529,67 Beiträge pro Tag, bei _jarek2u_ 121.906.887,24. :scherzkeks:


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?*

Da kannst du mal sehen, wie wir Moderatoren meim Löschen doppelter und Millionenfacher duplexnachrichten und sonstigen Schrott gefordert sind


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?*

Die Zahl entspicht 2 hoch 32 -1, warum das ausgerechnet nur bei zwei Usern auftritt, die sich  zu völlig unterschiedlichen Zeiten  angemeldet haben?

Der Aufruf "Suche alle Beiträge" funktioniert normal 

cp


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?
> 
> Das macht bei _operator_ 27.142.529,67 Beiträge pro Tag, bei _jarek2u_ 121.906.887,24. :scherzkeks:


Ich hab das Problem mal gefixt.
Strange things happen out there... 

Da muß was schief gegangen sein als ich neulich die Zähler aktualisiert habe.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß was schief gegangen sein als ich neulich die Zähler aktualisiert habe.



Kannst Du das mal bitte bei meinem Kontostand wiederholen?
:-D


----------



## Heiko (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du das mal bitte bei meinem Kontostand wiederholen?
> :-D


Da kann ich nur abziehen, sorry


----------

